# coding guidelines



## scgcpc2002 (Oct 6, 2008)

Had a question from a biller in our facility whether it is appropriate to use modifier 50 or RT/LT for BCBS..looked at what BCBS sent us the beginning of the year and it says it will pay for 150% for either 50 or RT/LT...I've always used 50....???
Another question one of the billers changed a HCPCS code that I coded because the insurance would pay on the L8699 instead of C1781....?????


----------



## mbort (Oct 6, 2008)

ahhh good ole BCBS.  The L8699 is fine if thats what they want instead of the C1781.  I have a carrier that wants all implants billed as the 99070 which I think is off the wall, but thats what they want.

Regarding the 50 vs RT/LT, this is controversal too.  Either is okay, just depends on carrier guidelines.


----------



## scgcpc2002 (Oct 7, 2008)

thank you I appreciate your input....


----------

